# Lee lakoski fined



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Anyone else see he got busted in Iowa for game violations? He plea dealt, but the Iowa courts charge 25 bucks for information, and I ain't paying for it. Anybody got the scoop on what he did?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Rumor is he put the wrong tag on the wrong deer....said honest mistake he had the right tag on him just error......$100 fine no big deal.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

That means he has to lend me tiffany for a night.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

mrfishohio said:


> But down here it's usually a week or two after Easter. Actually when the water hits 55°



Honest mistake when/if you get caught.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ostbucks98 said:


> Honest mistake when/if you get caught.


Exactly.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have no idea how or where that quote came from in my above post.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

She's already been loaned out although he didn't know it at the time.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

my girlfriend got to shoot with her(tiffany) at a southern ohio fund raiser. my girlfriend doesn't shoot crossbows, but held her own in the shoot, tiffany couldn't hit the target!?
they show her shooting deer on those shows but I would bet a kidney it isn't her shooting them. I would have to say it wasn't the first time a "tagging mix-up" has happened.
just MY opinion from MY limited knowledge of the couple.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

threeten said:


> my girlfriend got to shoot with her(tiffany) at a southern ohio fund raiser. my girlfriend doesn't shoot crossbows, but held her own in the shoot, tiffany couldn't hit the target!?
> they show her shooting deer on those shows but I would bet a kidney it isn't her shooting them. I would have to say it wasn't the first time a "tagging mix-up" has happened.
> just MY opinion from MY limited knowledge of the couple.


I dunno...I've bow hunted since the mid 70's and I bet I've killed 50-60 deer, honestly I have no idea how many. I suck at shooting 3-D and I used to do it 2x a week during the entire off season for probably 10 years. Entirely different sport.
I certainly wouldn't be so quick to judge someone on a one day outing.
Just sayin


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

shooting a haybale at 15 yds!
my opinion from what I saw.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ostbucks98 said:


> I have no idea how or where that quote came from in my above post.


You just made an honest mistake LOL


----------

